# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Grande barreira de coral da Austrália ameaçada pelo progresso

## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

"A Unesco exortou, neste sábado, a Austrália a tomar medidas urgentes para proteger a grande barreira de coral australiana                            do _boom_ da exploração mineira e de gás, ameaçando acrescentá-la à lista de locais «em perigo» do Património da Humanidade.

A                            Austrália lançou um programa de investimentos  sem precedentes na exploração de recursos energéticos para responder à  procura                            crescente dos países asiáticos, com um  projeto de pipeline de 435 mil milhões de dólares.

A maior  barreira de coral                            do mundo não foi ainda suficientemente  afetada para ser declarada em perigo, mas a Unesco estima que o projeto  de gás natural                            liquefeito, o turismo e a exploração mineira  possa constituir uma ameaça real.

Tendo em conta outros problemas  como                            a qualidade da água do mar e as mudanças  climáticas, a Unesco alertou para a necessidade de um desenvolvimento  mais sustentável                            que não coloque «em perigo» a classificação  dada à barreira de coral de património da humanidade.

O ministro  australiano                            do ambiente, Tony Burke, reconheceu que a  barreira de coral está exposta «aos riscos da mudança climática e do  impacto do                            desenvolvimento costeiro» e que o governo de  Camberra está consciente da situação.

Apesar da complexidade das  questões                            em causa, Burke anunciou que o seu Governo  está pronto a adotar disposições para a defesa da costa e do meio  marinho.

Por                            seu lado, Campbell Newman, responsável  governamental do Estado de Queensland, onde se localiza a barreira,  lembrou que a região                            vive da exploração do carvão e que não está  em causa colocar em causa o futuro económico da zona, mas apenas  proteger o ambiente.

Uma                            missão da Unesco esteve em março no local  para se inteirar do impacto do projeto de gás natural na ilha de Curtis e  concluiu                            que consequências sérias podem resultar do  desenvolvimento económico e mineiro da região.
"

in http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/internaciona...2677-4073.html

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------

